# Old Mr. Boston Brand of ??



## pickinpatty

I found a bottle  embossed with OLD MR. BOSTON BRAND.  Does anyone know what was in it?  It has the Federal Law Forbids... embossed on it, along with two buildings of some sort on the back.  Has a metal twist lid.  Numbers 56  -  6 on the bottom.  Thanks for any help.   Patty


----------



## glopf43

Hello Patty, and welcome to an awsome forum []. If you can post a photo it would be great! Any Bottle embossed with "FEDERAL LAW FORBIDS..." is a liquor bottle made in the post prohibition years between 1932~1964. Your's is likely to have been made in 1956 by the marking you discribed. I have begun quite a collection of these types of bottles myself as have some others. Right now theres not a whole lot of value in them other than the enjoyment you get from them. And, I think, there are a lot of nice embossing to be found. You can see others of this type in threads in this forum. We love to share, so post a photo [sm=rolleyes.gif]!!


----------



## DOLANBADGER

Hello pickinpatty WELCOME 
            Your bottle came full of rum an you can still buy MR boston today. 





                          EASY DOES IT                     []


----------



## Stockton

I have found a "Old Mr.Boston" bottle embossed with federal law forbids sale or re-use of this bottle and a man. On the bottom is R174 and 54-6. Could you please tell us more about this bottle.


----------



## bottlenutboy

same info.....made in 1954 contained spiced rum and can still be bought


----------



## girlcandy

We were redoing the bathroom and came across a bottle that says Federal Law Forbids Sale or Re-Used Of This Bottle Old Mr. Boston Brand.On the bottom it says 54-6 signed patent applied for. The orignal cap is still on it. What can you tell me about this bottle?


----------



## glass man

WATCH OUT FOR OLD MR. BOSTON HE KEPT ME OUT ALL NIGHT LONG, ONE TIME AND HAD MY FIRST WIFE MAD AT ME A LONG LONG TIME!HE IS MEANER THAN MR. GRINCH! MR. BOSTON ALSO MAKES VODKA! I HAD A OLD MR. BOSTON BOOK ON MAKING DIFFERENT DRINKS USING... WHAT ELSE OLD MR. BOSTON! IT THE BOOK WAS FROM THE LATE 30s I THINK.YOUR BOTTLE IS FROM AROUND THAT TIME. OH YEAH WELCOME TO THE FORUM YALL!


----------



## hnoor0055

Boston Brand.On the bottom it says 54-6 signed patent applied for. The orignal cap is still on it.


----------



## rockhound

*Me Too!*



glopf43 said:


> Hello Patty, and welcome to an awsome forum []. If you can post a photo it would be great! Any Bottle embossed with "FEDERAL LAW FORBIDS..." is a liquor bottle made in the post prohibition years between 1932~1964. Your's is likely to have been made in 1956 by the marking you discribed. I have begun quite a collection of these types of bottles myself as have some others. Right now theres not a whole lot of value in them other than the enjoyment you get from them. And, I think, there are a lot of nice embossing to be found. You can see others of this type in threads in this forum. We love to share, so post a photo [sm=rolleyes.gif]!!


I have the same bottle, which I just picked up at a thrift store. It has two caps - the outer one is made of black bakelite and was probably used as a shot glass, the inner one is missing, but when the outer one is screwed on, you can't see the inner one anyway! It is the R-174, 56-7 model, with all the embossing and the sharp edge on the flat spot on the back side of the bottle, I would have assumed it to be much older, but that's OK, the next time I brew a batch of beer, I'll probably put some amber beer in it and cork it to keep out the oxygen and mold. I wish I could see what the labels looked like since it has a flat space on the front (probably where the actual main label was placed), and then on the back, there's a large flat space which looks like a shield had been and what looks like a certification or "blue ribbon" space below that. The embossings (on the back) look to be an old (1700's-type) government building or church (no crosses) to the left, and what looks like a more modern capitol building (domed roof and flags). The embossing on the front are kind of a sunburst-type of look above and below the label, and I don't know how to describe the other thing that looks like an oval depiction of the sun in a bit of mantling or something. Besides that there's the "Old Mr. Boston and Fed Law Prohibits..." embossing.
Oh, and I have no idea of how to share a picture of it, being my first time here - I found this forum with Startpage (not Google!).


----------

